# Simple Molding for Archway



## wlofton (Oct 11, 2010)

Hello Gentlemen ( & ladies ) 

Looking for advice/direction on how I can spruce up my living room by adding some new molding. New base and shoe trim along with window, door and archway trim, which currently does not have any. The windows and archway have never been finished properly IMO, just painted drywall. I currently have prefinished oak 3" trim throughout the living room and connected hallway. I would like to go to a thicker and wider trim that has some character to it without getting too detailed. Something 4" high with a simple rounded edge for a base trim would be adequate but where I believe I'm looking for the most advice is how to properly install the wood trim for the archway.

Do I just go out and buy a good "How to trim" book or go with my gut and what looks appealing to the eye? 

Any and all advice would be helpful, thank you. :smile:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

wlofton said:


> Hello Gentlemen ( & ladies )
> 
> Looking for advice/direction on how I can spruce up my living room by adding some new molding. New base and shoe trim along with window, door and archway trim, which currently does not have any. The windows and archway have never been finished properly IMO, just painted drywall. I currently have prefinished oak 3" trim throughout the living room and connected hallway. I would like to go to a thicker and wider trim that has some character to it without getting too detailed. Something 4" high with a simple rounded edge for a base trim would be adequate but where I believe I'm looking for the most advice is how to properly install the wood trim for the archway.
> 
> ...


Is the trim on the arch on the face of the arch, on the inside radius of the arch or both?












 









.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

IF,the arches are cvrd with drywall or plaster,be prepared to remove it.Not in every case but more often than not;simply cvring existing plaster work is just compounding errors.The drywall mud isn't a "level playin field".The use of straight edges around openings will be worth your time.Really try to get a "feel" for the flatness of walls around openings.By gettin back to the framing it'll,in most cases,level your playin field and allow for more consistant measure and subsequent install of any woodwork.Best,BW


----------



## sketel (Sep 15, 2010)

Are you looking for advice on installing the arched moulding or on fabricating it? If you plan on buying it then installing yourself, be prepared to shell out some coin for a stain grade arched moulding. If you are planning on fabricating it yourself, here is a good 



 that describes the process.

This is just the first video, it is actually a series of several videos that describes the process step by step. It is sponsored by woodmaster so it is kind of a commercial for their planer/moulder as well but it has good information. 

If you need to make something for the inside radius, it would basically be the same process as described in the video, you just don't have to do the profiling.

Sorry, I tried to just post a link but the video is embedded.


----------



## wlofton (Oct 11, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> Is the trim on the arch on the face of the arch, on the inside radius of the arch or both?
> 
> 
> 
> ...








The archway is squared off, there is no radius....thankfully! The face and inside of the archway both need trimmed.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

wlofton said:


> The archway is squared off, there is no radius....thankfully! The face and inside of the archway both need trimmed.


I'm still trying to understand what you are referring to as an "archway". So, what you are saying there's no curves. It's just a horizontal opening to a room or a hallway? Where do you exactly want the trim? How about a picture.












 









.


----------



## wlofton (Oct 11, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> I'm still trying to understand what you are referring to as an "archway". So, what you are saying there's no curves. It's just a horizontal opening to a room or a hallway? Where do you exactly want the trim? How about a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Similar to this without the curved top, it's just flat/horizontal on top. This is the best example I could find. Obviously this archway is already trimmed out. I am looking to do something very similar to this in my own home.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

wlofton said:


> Hello Gentlemen ( & ladies )
> 
> Looking for advice/direction on how I can spruce up my living room by adding some new molding. New base and shoe trim along with window, door and archway trim, which currently does not have any. The windows and archway have never been finished properly IMO, just painted drywall. I currently have prefinished oak 3" trim throughout the living room and connected hallway. I would like to go to a thicker and wider trim that has some character to it without getting too detailed. Something 4" high with a simple rounded edge for a base trim would be adequate but where I believe* I'm looking for the most advice is how to properly install the wood trim for the archway.*


A usual method would be to use a flat (no profile) trim board (jamb piece), the width of the wall on the inside edges of the opening. This board can be nailed/screwed/ or installed with panel adhesive. The installation might depend on what the wall structure is (wood studs/metal studs/ block) If necessary, the edge towards the wall can be where the fastener goes, because the face trim will cover it.

Then your trim pieces go on the faces of the wall, and lap onto the edge of the inside board leaving a small reveal (about 1/8"). That trim piece can be fastened to the (jamb piece), or the wall framing along the edge.












 









.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

We call that a "segment arch"....its a single radius thats a segment of a circle.VS eliptical(oval),and a true circle top...which is a single radius @ 180*.If its sq top no curve its usually refered to just a cased opening.

Because of the close tolerances(see C-Man above)its imperative you get a level playin field.On small reveals and such,1/4" mis-alignment can stand out like a sore thumb.Best of luck,BW


----------



## wlofton (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks guys! Thankfully the top isn't curved or has any kind of radius. Thanks C-man for the 1/8" reveal tip, I hadn't considered that yet. I believe that I am going to go ahead and build my own architrave, I think that's the official term, because of limited local availability and cost of buying over the internet. I have a few pictures from trim moulding websites and with the many router bits that I have I believe I can obtain the style that I want. As for base trim and casings I think I am going to keep it fairly simple.

As soon as I get a little more technologically savvy I'm going to post some pictures of a few projects and let you all see how the trim comes out. Thanks a bunch for the tips.


----------

